# Simmering Ribs...



## mugsy27 (Jun 12, 2005)

hey all,

a freind gave the the reciepe for ribs to try and i need some advice.  he says i should simmer the ribs in a large pot (in equal parts beef broth and water..just enough to cover the ribs) for about 1 1/2 hour..then finish on the grill.

do u suggest i do the simmering stage covered or uncovered??

t.i.a.!!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 12, 2005)

Mugsy:

I don't recommend simmering at all.  All it does is draw flavor out of the ribs and rib meat and put it into the water.

Ribs need to be rubbed and cooked over a low slow fire for 2-4 hours until done.


----------



## middie (Jun 12, 2005)

my dad used to boil his all the time. i remember he had the lid half-on and half-off.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 12, 2005)

Middie:

I've heard a lot of folks do it like your dad and mugsy's friend.  I think it came from the old days when everyone was afraid of undercooked pork and they didn't want to spend as much time cooking the ribs on the grill.

I know you can make tasty ribs using the boil first method.  I just don't think it's the best way.


----------



## velochic (Jun 12, 2005)

I can't watch my ribs on the grill for hours and hours, so I boil them to get them tender.  (I have a toddler that is hard to deal with and a small Weber charcoal grill that is hard to deal with).  You can boil them with the lid on or off, but make sure they are always covered with water.  Put on a nice rub and/or sauce and you're set.


----------



## mugsy27 (Jun 12, 2005)

thank you all for your input!  

first:  this is my first ever attempt at ribs (of any kind)..so i figure im safe with the simmer first method.

second:  i fully plan on trying the slow cook way (i hear its by far better)..but i dont have the time tonight (nor the experience!).

thanx again all!!

btw...im simmering this is a huge aluminum pot/pan..is aluminum machine wachable??


----------



## RPCookin (Jun 12, 2005)

mugsy27 said:
			
		

> hey all,
> 
> a freind gave the the reciepe for ribs to try and i need some advice. he says i should simmer the ribs in a large pot (in equal parts beef broth and water..just enough to cover the ribs) for about 1 1/2 hour..then finish on the grill.
> 
> ...


 
I would slow bake them rather than boil or simmer them. You can put them in the oven at 225-250 F for 4-6 hours, then finish them on the grill. By doing this you can use a salt free rub before putting them in the oven, then sauce them on the grill and not give up all that flavor to the water. If you're worried about drying them out, you can wrap them in foil (after applying the rub) for the oven cooking.


----------



## MJ (Jun 12, 2005)

RPCookin said:
			
		

> 225-250 F for 4-6 hours, then finish them on the grill.


Thats how I do it. I put the sauce on them, wrap them in aluminum foil, 225 for 6 hours and finish them on the grill. I let them soak in the BBQ sauce overnight in the fridge too.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 12, 2005)

Aluminum is machine washable but bare aluminum will discolor in a dishwasher as the aluminum reacts with the detergent.


----------



## Raine (Jun 12, 2005)

Boiling them just boils all the flavor out.

A weber is one of the easiest grill to operate.  Once you get it set, not that much trouble.


----------



## lyndalou (Jun 13, 2005)

I either put them on the grill  or in a low oven to slow cook. I agree that boiling them first will remove a lot of the flavor. People used to always par boil chicken before grilling, too.


----------

